# Zap pick up



## Hillsidezap (Aug 13, 2021)

I recently obtained a2010 Zap electric pickup. It has been warehouse kept and is in mint condition. After putting new batteries in and driving it 2 miles the throttle cable broke and I would like to order one but don’t know where to go? Any information out there?


----------



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

I am a previous ZAP owner. I always had a hard time getting parts for them. You may have to fabricate one from a motorcycle or racing cable that are readily available. If it does not have too much tension, a bicycle one may suffice. If you ever get some Volt batteries, that thing would fly and get some great mileage.

Ed


----------



## ricbarbour (Jul 28, 2021)

If this helps: ZAP is completely, extravagantly defunct. Their collapse, circa 2017, was not announced anywhere and it's not mentioned in the Wikipedia article (which was edited by paid people and can't be trusted anyway).

The only thing I could suggest is to call Thunderstruck Motors. Some of their employees used to work for ZAP and they might have suggestions, if nothing else.

I'd like to know what happened to all the vehicles ZAP made/converted. They were usually a bit crude, based on lead batteries, and would benefit from more modern running gear. A ZAP Zebra 3-wheeler like the one pictured above would be a perfect candidate for improvements.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ricbarbour said:


> If this helps: ZAP is completely, extravagantly defunct. Their collapse, circa 2017, was not announced anywhere and it's not mentioned in the Wikipedia article (which was edited by paid people and can't be trusted anyway).


From that Wikipedia article:


Wikipedia said:


> *ZAP* was an American electric vehicle company that designed, produced and marketed vehicles including automobiles, motorcycles, bicycles, scooters, personal watercraft, hovercraft, ATVs, neighborhood electric vehicles and commercial vehicles. The name stands for _Zero Air Pollution_. The company headquarters were located in Santa Rosa, California. The company is presumed to be defunct. The company's last filing with the california secretary of state business entity database (which can be found by going to https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov and using the exact search term: zap ) indicates the agent for service of process resigned on 10/26/2016.


If you have more specific information which can be supported by a reference, go ahead and improve the Wikipedia article... that's how Wikipedia works.


----------



## ricbarbour (Jul 28, 2021)

brian_ said:


> If you have more specific information which can be supported by a reference, go ahead and improve the Wikipedia article... that's how Wikipedia works.


Even if a "reliable source" existed, I would not help the Wiki-Bastards. Having coauthored a book about Wikipedia's rotten internal culture (which you can't read because the idiots who run Wikipedia have successfully scared off all book publishers), I know far more about Wikipedia than you probably ever will.

Also, you are dragging this thread off-topic.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay, let's go further off-topic, since ricbarbour started this direction and encouraged it with another round...


ricbarbour said:


> ... I know far more about Wikipedia than you probably ever will.


... and yet I can see that the Wikipedia article says that Zap is defunct, despite your allegation to the contrary.

Maybe grind your anti-Wikipedia axe somewhere else.


But seriously, there are many sources of information, and all should be considered and evaluated to determine if they are trustworthy.


----------

